# Short Queen Sheets



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

In our 21rs, we just use the standard queen sheets and tuck them in a little. They work fine for us.

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Same here!

I couldn't bear the thought of sleeping on prefab short queen sheets with 150 thread count!









Try the bamboo sheets at Linens n things, very soft and comfy. Queen set is $69.99 and take along a 20% off coupon









Dawn


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Same here!
> 
> I couldn't bear the thought of sleeping on prefab short queen sheets with 150 thread count!
> 
> ...


We tried the 150 count....yuk.

Went with a nice soft 300 count. Almost as good as our house!

Dan

or was it 450? Not sure. My wife knows this stuff. All I am sure of is we did not like the 150! lol


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hmmm did know you needed short sheets


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Go with Egyptian cotton. Regular size is fine. By the time you put a memory foam topper on the mattress plus a mattress protector, you don't notice that they are a little short. I like the Fieldcrest top of the line sheets at Target. Wait until they go on sale. They are so soft you will be spoiled for life!
Darlene


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

sleecjr said:


>











You betcha. Buy regular queen sheets. Near one end (but stay out of the elastic) fold that sucker back 2" and run a stitch across it, then stitch the other side of the fold. Put that end under your pillow(s) and you'll never know it's there.

Alternatively, gitcha a trailer with an 80" bed!









Sluggo


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

We purchased ours from sheetsusa.com, they are custom made and fitted sheets. ordered them for the short queen, full size bunk and the 30" bunk bed. you specifiy size and thinkness and they make the sheets and connect the top an bottom sheet so they do not pull out at the bottom. 200-230 thread count


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

When I was in college, I learned how to 'short sheet' a bed in 30 seconds flat. Like most things I learned in school, at the time I didn't think there would ever be a practical application. Now, here we are!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Short Queen Sheets
> do you know where to get a deal?


Can't help ya. I'm 6'2" so I don't use short sheets.









Mark


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I agree with the others 300+ count regular sheets tucked in work just fine.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

We use the standard sheets but have the *elastic clippy whatchamacallits * from Wal-mart that snap on the fitted sheet to ensure it is tight and doesn't slip off of the mattress.
-Sam


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

We also have the elastic "garters" and they work great to keep the sheet smooth (attaches under the mattress)


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

nynethead said:


> We purchased ours from sheetsusa.com, they are custom made and fitted sheets. ordered them for the short queen, full size bunk and the 30" bunk bed. you specifiy size and thinkness and they make the sheets and connect the top an bottom sheet so they do not pull out at the bottom. 200-230 thread count


Thanks for the tip - I just received mine yesterday. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Go with Egyptian cotton. Regular size is fine. By the time you put a memory foam topper on the mattress plus a mattress protector, you don't notice that they are a little short. I like the Fieldcrest top of the line sheets at Target. Wait until they go on sale. They are so soft you will be spoiled for life!
> Darlene


I too just use regular sized sheets...with higher thread count, 350+
If you have the mattress topper and protector on it will fit just fine.
I prefer the longer sheets. I don't like anything tight on my feet like
you may experience with shorter sheets when you tuck them in or
the seets that are attached at the bottom.
OverStock!

MaeJae


----------

